# Picture Thread 2016



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

Amongst all of the Riparian trespassing, kill chart, and other threads, I figured we should get back to the basics. 

I know I look forward to seeing everyone else's success, so lets post up some pictures from this season! 

Heres a couple from myself and my buddy PatP and his dog.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Well done young man


----------



## k17evans (Feb 6, 2013)

Couple layout shoots so far have been good


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## ryanb48413 (Mar 28, 2013)

It's been a fun October so far!


----------



## JeffroSoup (Jan 19, 2013)

Been steady this year.


----------



## JeffroSoup (Jan 19, 2013)

Few more


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## Philhb42 (Jan 25, 2010)

This mornings hunt. Still very few birds around maybe saw 50 birds all morning.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

At 64 birds for the year so far. Was ahead of schedule to 100 goal but things have slowed.


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

A couple I have posted in previous threads


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

Nice shoots fellas. Glad others are enjoying the success we've been tapping into during the first half of season. Can't wait on those flight birds!


----------



## mihunte (Nov 23, 2014)

Been a good October, this is my favorite pic so far with some woodies in the background


----------



## bambam1 (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

My pup's first retrieve.









Fun hunt recently.










My nephews first ducks on his first hunt. Three shots, three ducks!


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

I think we're at something like 116 birds this year. So many stale and educated birds hanging around it's been tough the last week. Let's hope for a good push soon!


----------



## walter sniper (Jan 21, 2010)

Son and my lab....
My partners!!


----------



## Vols (Jan 4, 2013)

You guys make me look bad. I've hunted every Saturday since the opener, I must note this is my first year duck hunting and doing so alone. I should have my kinks worked out by the time/if birds show up in my area. So far two shots and one bird.


----------



## Broadbill (Jan 3, 2016)

k17evans said:


> Couple layout shoots so far have been good


Looks like a lot of hens.


----------



## bones74 (Oct 14, 2013)

Opening day at Fletcher's Pond


----------



## Fall Flight Punisher (Aug 14, 2008)

Waxico.... what's the story on the double band? Nice job!


----------



## Wildfowl (Jul 3, 2015)

Haven't taken a lot of pictures. First pic is three generations of hunters. Great uncle, grandpa and my dad. Pics are of fish point opening morning.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Fall Flight Punisher said:


> Waxico.... what's the story on the double band? Nice job!


Shot it 3rd weekend of early goose. Bunch of birds showed up that Saturday, got my limit solo.
Banded in 2015 in Sarnia. They must have captured it again and put another on it. They counted the older one. Pretty happy day for me all around.


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

From this


















To this


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## coyoteobsessed (Dec 20, 2011)

.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)




----------



## babs2699 (Nov 10, 2011)

mintgreenwalleyemachine said:


>


youngsters and a pile of birds nothing better than that !


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> View attachment 231391
> View attachment 231392
> View attachment 231393
> View attachment 231394
> View attachment 231395


That last picture with the focus solely on the bands is SWEET! I want to get a camera and start taking cooler pictures than just cell phone pics.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> That last picture with the focus solely on the bands is SWEET! I want to get a camera and start taking cooler pictures than just cell phone pics.


those are all cell phone pics


----------



## pmatthewc (Feb 17, 2015)

Opening weekend Sunday kill chart...9 mini Twix and 4 juice boxes. 

I now have a five year old who thinks tossing decoys and eating snacks in nature, is pretty much the best idea ever.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> those are all cell phone pics


I need to up my game then! Lol. That really is an awesome picture.


----------



## Buck from Florida (Oct 17, 2016)

pmatthewc said:


> View attachment 231491
> View attachment 231492
> 
> Opening weekend Sunday kill chart...9 mini Twix and 4 juice boxes.
> ...


My daughter loved going out in the dark, setting decoys, eating M&M peanuts and juicy juice for breakfast and then falling asleep. She never wanted to shoot.
And then she loved picking up dekes and ducks AND cleaning the ducks when we got back to camp!


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Saw a lot of mallards today, just didn't want to be in the creek yet. Late season in this spot is killer for mallards. 3 woodies is all we saw, two died. The other one looked like it went down in the creek and we couldn't find it. Not sure if it just sailed in because woodies can be really dumb, or if it was actually hurt. 2/3 isn't too bad, the pup was happy to get out again.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

pmatthewc said:


> View attachment 231491
> View attachment 231492
> 
> Opening weekend Sunday kill chart...9 mini Twix and 4 juice boxes.
> ...





michiganoutdoorsman said:


> I need to up my game then! Lol. That really is an awesome picture.


Retired my cannon dslr few years back due to these cell cams getting so good at stills


----------



## lososjoyride00 (Mar 2, 2011)

Little ND action


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Solid couple days. 

Hit the bay after working midnights yesterday morning. It was basically a body booting hunt the vegetation was so sparse and the waves were so big. I couldn't get a dozen decoys clipped on my long line and I had 5 birds down, which started out with a triple on Mergs!!! Ended up with my 6 ducks and 5 Mergs in about an hour. One fast paced hunt!!!










Today I took my dog on the cripple recovery. She pulled all the tail feathers out of a lively black duck that flew off or she would had her six today. That hen mallard took 15 minutes to get. I think she was part diver!!! Damn proud of Tess' work today!!!


----------



## Honey Badger (May 10, 2013)




----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

So far it's been a tough start to the season for the pup and I as far as bird numbers but we did have one great morning together opening weekend.


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Wigeon from Shiawassee this morning!


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

Love this guy to pieces but the last couple hunts have showed me I had a few holes in training. His drive is climbing steadily each hunt, his obedience is dropping off a little. We have some homework this week. 

It was a slow one today, but we had one welcome visitor to the decoys.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Outdoor Gal said:


> Love this guy to pieces but the last couple hunts have showed me I had a few holes in training. His drive is climbing steadily each hunt, his obedience is dropping off a little. We have some homework this week.
> 
> It was a slow one today, but we had one welcome visitor to the decoys.
> 
> View attachment 231736


Had a decent weekend, 28 total, 1 band


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> Saw a lot of mallards today, just didn't want to be in the creek yet. Late season in this spot is killer for mallards. 3 woodies is all we saw, two died. The other one looked like it went down in the creek and we couldn't find it. Not sure if it just sailed in because woodies can be really dumb, or if it was actually hurt. 2/3 isn't too bad, the pup was happy to get out again.
> View attachment 231534


Look at that cheeky pup! What a ham!


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Been working 12 hour nights for 2 weeks strait so I've been missing a lot of days afield trying to catch up on sleep and get things done around the ranch. But I've tried to get my pup work doing cripple recovery or a hunt here and there when I feel up to it. As we worked the cover Tess scented a bird and started trailing it. About 5' ahead of her I hear a flapping in the thick grass and what emerged was a bird you'd see on the cover of a magazine-a gorgeous drake wigeon. His neon white crown puffed up looking amazing complimented by the stark white shoulder patches and complimentary slivers of green in his head and wings. Tess swam the ditch then gave chase in water too shallow to swim, but too deep to run at great speed. Never the less she gave 110% effort and after a good 75 yd "coot walk" he stopped and as Tess approached he swam right at her and then dove when she was about 3' away. He never popped up until about 50 yards to our right in the supply ditch and surfaced just long enough to get air and down he went again. We never seen him again, and after scanning the still water looking for any sign of life, I thought he was lost. My heart sank, what a bird I thought. So we doubled back, got the wind back in favor and worked the cover again, starting where we originally put him out. Right near this willow, about 20 yards east from the last sighting, she got scent and trailed it from the waters edge back to the base of the dike hooked a hard left and then dove into some thick grass between some willows and came out with this beautiful cotton top. What a gorgeous specimen, sprigs and all. I couldn't praise my dog enough! The rest of the trip was pretty stagnant outside a few the hawks beat us to. You sure can tell it's been slow the last couple days. A nice walk with a great memory and more experience for the white dog made it all worth it.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

Good girl Tess! What a gorgeous bird and story to go with it! That's the next bird on my wish list.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Nicer than the one I put on my wall.


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

Nice cotton top theye


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

That infamous unseen twig when trying to thread the needle...


----------



## walter sniper (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## peters (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## peters (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Shotgun Willie (Oct 4, 2009)

My daughters first year hunting. She has missed a few times. Hopefully I can get her back out this weekend.


----------



## Buck from Florida (Oct 17, 2016)

Priceless


----------



## natureboy2534 (Dec 11, 2013)

Liking that pintail nice bird for this time of year...


----------



## Jacobv75 (Dec 20, 2013)

Got a few woodies while they where around! Now just waiting on some cold weather for the divers and mallards to come on down! Is anyone still consistently shooting woodies? Or are they all gone?


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## spartansfan (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## walter sniper (Jan 21, 2010)

No birds today but my buddy is so handsome I couldn't resist the pose


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

Mid day state land hunt today after dropping the kids off at school. Figured I'd try it before the deer hunters took over. My expectations were met, didn't see a duck, but it was a good training exercise for the pup working on blind manners.


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

Sunday


----------



## spartansfan (Nov 8, 2011)

Outdoor Gal said:


> Mid day state land hunt today after dropping the kids off at school. Figured I'd try it before the deer hunters took over. My expectations were met, didn't see a duck, but it was a good training exercise for the pup working on blind manners.
> View attachment 233620


Same results for me yesterday in sw mi public. I did push out 4 gorgeous drake shovels and a black. Only birds I saw. Did see a local farm pond go from 2 to 20 to 150 mallards this week though.

Picture for the thread too.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

spartansfan said:


> Same results for me yesterday in sw mi public. I did push out 4 gorgeous drake shovels and a black. Only birds I saw. Did see a local farm pond go from 2 to 20 to 150 mallards this week though.
> 
> Picture for the thread too.


I flushed three mallards out last Friday, unfortunately they were just out of gun range. I figured there's a fair chance it was hunted over the weekend, but it was nice to sit and enjoy the view for a couple hours. 

My husband hunted a private spot this morning. He had three mallards and his three geese in the first 20 minutes and packed it out quick. The original plan was for me to join but between school and daylight savings time the birds beat me by quite a bit.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2012)

Here's a few pictures from my Kansas trip last week. Record setting temperatures kept my duck kill down but finished the last morning with these. My first specks n cackler? Not much larger than a mallard. Bird on the left is taxi bound. The other two were delicious . Shrubby


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

How'd the pup do in the cold wind?


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Not bad the last couple days. I didn't take her today. She looked like a seal out in the surf getting that goldeneye. I was a proud papa.


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

5 mallards Sunday for dad and I


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Ash said:


> 5 mallards Sunday for dad and I


Well done


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

Super snowy hunt this Saturday, should have hunted Sunday too


----------



## walter sniper (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

Lets see some late season success pics ladies and gents!

my hunting opportunities were limited at the end of the year because of some low water, and the acquisition of my new buddy, Vader. This off season should be a lot of fun!


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

Reviving this thread, everybody post up to help deal with duck depression!

Saved my best hunt of the year for the last one, had a pretty action packed diver shoot and got to witness the largest migration ive ever seen. It was like every diver on LSC and the DR left for lake erie at once. The sky was absolutely rolling with ducks everywhere you looked, nonstop for about a half hour. Truly something to behold. 

And my pup sure couldnt get enough of the ducks i brought home, its really exciting to see your dog drag its first duck back to you (even if it is across the garage floor)


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

My cousin and 5 other guy's take on 12-31, LSC.


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

It was a heck of a way to close the season out Jerry, wish we would have had you out there with us


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

LumberJ said:


> It was a heck of a way to close the season out Jerry, wish we would have had you out there with us


I was shredding son. Over ducky ducky. But thanks for the thoughts!


----------



## Wall-llard Willie (Sep 10, 2004)

Didn't hunt much in October other than opening day youth at harsens due to my Wyoming elk trip.
November/December was pretty good for divers for us.
All in all a good year, only lost 1 boat anchor and had no injuries or decoys shot


----------



## walter sniper (Jan 21, 2010)

Nothing better than killin Ducks with your son


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Last trip with my pup before she died. I still can't believe she's gone. She made my 2016 duck season that's for sure.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

adam bomb said:


> View attachment 239469
> 
> Last trip with my pup before she died. I still can't believe she's gone. She made my 2016 duck season that's for sure.


So sorry a bomb. What happened?
I was enjoying watching the progress, including the Wigeon picture.
Hurts I know.


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

A.B. - sorry to hear about your dog as I have been following your posts/pictures and was excited about the success you were having with her. Soldier on as best you can.

Was going to post pics but now, I just don't feel like it


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Jerry Lamb said:


> So sorry a bomb. What happened?
> I was enjoying watching the progress, including the Wigeon picture.
> Hurts I know.


You probably missed it Jerry. I posted about a month ago looking for lab breeders when I lost my pup to an aneurysm. She died at home in her sleep. 13 months old. We drew a **** hand unfortunately. Tess broke our hearts.

I'm happy to say that we're going all in and will be training another pup this year. Several members on here have recommended great breeders. We chose Beyond Basic Retrievers and as long as everything with the breeding goes well we'll have a pup in spring some time. It's going to be a long winter waiting. 

And so as not to hijack the thread, another great memory with my pal in South Dakota. What a ball we had!


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

So sorry to hear about your loss. Looks like you did a great job training that dog. Let her memory live on, but I'm a big fan of looking at the bright side of things. If there were any little things you wish you had done differently with her, you have a chance to do over and could have the dog of a life time. Besides, like I've been trying to convince my parents, the only way to get over the loss of a great pet is to feel the joy that a new one brings to you. Again, I'm so sorry that you lost her, but best of luck in training what I'm certain will be an incredible dog and companion!


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

adam bomb said:


> You probably missed it Jerry. I posted about a month ago looking for lab breeders when I lost my pup to an aneurysm. She died at home in her sleep. 13 months old. We drew a **** hand unfortunately. Tess broke our hearts.
> 
> I'm happy to say that we're going all in and will be training another pup this year. Several members on here have recommended great breeders. We chose Beyond Basic Retrievers and as long as everything with the breeding goes well we'll have a pup in spring some time. It's going to be a long winter waiting.
> 
> ...


She was a special girl for sure.
Yes I missed the posts. Glad you have a new plan.
She was a special girl


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Wood duck hole hunted twice never saw a wood duck. Usually a money spot for a bird or two. Right after I took thus picture a hen mallard, the second mallard I've worked here in 15 years, blows through the decoys. Called her back. Missed. Then geese started moving, called a four pack into my wood duck / ringer spread and stoned one 40 up with the 20. A most satisfying splash it made.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

This is a flooding my dad in law did the engineering on about 40 years ago. Beautiful spot. Ducks didn't think so but maybe earlier next year I can get some of his grandkids out on it.


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

Pups first time out. The other each have a bird getting mounted by people other than me. It's not always about a limit. I have pictures like that also.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Finally got to hunt front row at Prior, on a day the birds did not want to play. So many birds at 40-50 that day.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Day after thanksgiving. Bottom of the barrel draw, 1" of ice in our field, wind in our faces, poor cover, could not shoot well, blew some easy chances. Still walked out with a nice pile of birds including a drake woodie right at hours, and some barked shins from breaking ice. Probably my favorite hunt this year.

Kids at school talk about it being cold, about having to walk somewhere, about how the weather is awful and my daughter just laughs. We hunt all year and I've never had to quit on her account.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Lost our fuzzy buddy after almost 17 years, just when he was starting to show some promise of holding steady as birds worked.


----------



## BlueLundBandit (May 6, 2015)

It was a great season with many firsts!


----------



## Wall-llard Willie (Sep 10, 2004)

BlueLundBandit said:


> View attachment 239653
> View attachment 239654
> View attachment 239656
> View attachment 239657
> ...


That's an interlake steamship in the background, if it was the Hon James Oberstar my cousin is the captain on her.
Nice photos/season.


----------



## Wallis (Nov 10, 2015)

From my first weekend of the season to the last it was a good year. My most memorable moments this year were on the first weekend of early teal when my gf killed her first duck ever and my first diver hunt.
All things considered killed a fair number of birds, even felt sorry for all the woodrow's I wore out this year. 
I am definitely enjoying waterfowling in MI more than I ever thought I would.


----------



## Wall-llard Willie (Sep 10, 2004)

Wallis said:


> From my first weekend of the season to the last it was a good year. My most memorable moments this year were on the first weekend of early teal when my gf killed her first duck ever and my first diver hunt.
> All things considered killed a fair number of birds, even felt sorry for all the woodrow's I wore out this year.
> I am definitely enjoying waterfowling in MI more than I ever thought I would.
> View attachment 239667
> ...


that last one looks familiar!


----------



## steelfish365 (May 6, 2016)

Some love from the West side.....


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

If you hunted zone 18 or 19 at Fish Point in the a m hunt on 10-29, you lost this stud black. It was not even stiff and cold yet when my daughter found it.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Love this picture. Sweet double on a couple huge birds, including some old jewelry.


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

How old was it?


----------



## BlueLundBandit (May 6, 2015)

Wall-llard Willie said:


> That's an interlake steamship in the background, if it was the Hon James Oberstar my cousin is the captain on her.
> Nice photos/season.











Not sure if this is the one or not but here's a closer pic.


----------

